# NY sub's ?



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

i don't know if this is the right place to put this ...
i was just looking for some info on subing in NY. mainly out west. buffalo , Syracuse areas . 
i was wondering what subs get paid out there and if there are any large snow removal company's out there ?
im kinda looking for some contacts out there if possable . thx yall


----------

